# Help Burning iso.gz



## jenusx (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi im using windows xp as my system for right now, i want to burn the iso that i downloaded from the freebds webpage, im using magiciso or poweriso but i cant brun the file 7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz, it says that it does not recognized the file or extension, please i need help with this, also i dont know how to use md5 checksum to verify is the dat is correct, i also downloaded the md5sum.exe but it does nothing.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 9, 2009)

Windows should see it as a gzip.  I don't know what the current state of archiving software is on BGa's OS, but the old standbys probably still work:
http://www.gzip.org/
is one, I think unrar, & some of the others can unzip gzip archives.
Once it is unzipped, you should be able to burn the resulting .iso file like any other DVD.

md5sum.exe should probably be used from the command prompt like
[cmd=c:\>]md5sum.exe name_of_.iso[/cmd] after you have [g]unzipped the file.  Visually compare that with the checksum as recorded on the server, or in the checksum file that you downloaded.


----------



## aragon (Nov 10, 2009)

Try 7-zip and HashTab.


----------



## jenusx (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, thank you for the replies, this is what happened, i unzipped with 7-zip and i also tried with winrar, at the end both programs gave me the same "file broken or corrupted", but the iso was there, the checksum was never the same, so when i tried unzipped with 7-zip again the same error was there so anyway i burn the iso, i have not try to installed bc i dont really know if is going to be the same file as the server...ill try hastab thx.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 10, 2009)

Delete it and download the file again.  Sounds like it's not a complete download, or a corrupt download.

The process would be something like this:

download the whatever-dvd.iso.gz
uncompress it using 7-zip (or winzip or winrar or whatever).  You get a whatever-dvd.iso file
burn the ISO to a disk using Nero, or whatever CD burning software you have access to (Windows XP's built-in burning tool can't handle ISO files).
Make sure you select "Burn DVD Image" or "Burn ISO Image" or similar.  Do *not* select "Burn Data DVD", as that will just copy the file to the DVD and not create a bootable DVD from the image.


----------



## jenusx (Nov 10, 2009)

You will think that i have not done it my friend but i have several times, not twice several times, and i even have followed the steps that you have mentioned, i have downloaded more than 4 times and i have followed the same process, at this point i don't really know what to do, but ill keep trying my best to get it right, i even thought that maybe the file from the web page was corrupted.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a Windows MD5 checker:

http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-2092_4-10410639.html


----------



## jenusx (Nov 11, 2009)

Well im downloading again freebsd 7.2, im extracting it with 7-zip i hope that again i wont give me that error that it has given me... Ok at the end again i got the same error:

Data error in '7.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso'. File is Broken.
 im unzipping it from a iso.gz extension, can someone help me with that it is not the first time that is been happening to me, does anybody knows why i have that problem??? 
I am always downloading it from the following webpage:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/
This is getting annoy...


----------



## jenusx (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help, finally i went to gotbsd webpage and i downloaded from it, i did checksum and it was fine...Thanks


----------

